# Why to stay out of shelters...



## Rodeo. (Feb 25, 2011)

*Removed oversized pictures*

You never know when you may run into one of these..



Next thing you know he has convinced you to take him outside...



Then he starts putting on the charm...





Then he turns into a show off...



And then he pretends you've been his best friend your whole lives



And then you are signing one of these:



So anyway, they think he is about 2. He's a little on the smaller side, but so if my little girl Rodeo. He has his surgery in the morning and then he will be coming home. I thought about calling his Charlie since All Dogs Go to Heaven is the reason I've always wanted a GSD, my friend said Cowboy would go great since my girl is Rodeo... but really I have no idea. He deserves a tough name though. He is really really thin but that can be fixed. He knows sit and down but has to learn off, he really likes to jump on people. I'm so excited to have another shepherd in the house.

I guess I should add some recent pictures of Rodeo while I'm at it..












With her (very large) Aussie classmate


----------



## Silvermoon (Apr 2, 2011)

Congratulations!! He was waiting for you!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Lookes like a great catch, and a wonderful addition to your home. Congratulations.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I love the idea of Cowboy and Rodeo~~~~!!!!! Congrats to you AND that LUCKY boy!!!

Lee


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Congrats! He's a handsome fella


----------



## Jmeade (May 22, 2011)

Congratulations to you and your new friend. I am sure he will be a great addition.


----------



## Rodeo. (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you so much everyone  I feel pretty special having a shelter pup haha

I tried to get in and wash up before playing with Rodeo (just in case) but she smelled him on me and was licking my hands, my pants.. I think she misses having another dog to play with.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Congrats! He is very handsome.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

man they really are con artists arent they?! Weaseling their way in knowing the perfect way to act and next thing you know you're signing the adoption contract, meanwhile they're back in their kennel rubbing their paws together evilly saying "I win! I win! Golly what a sucker! I get some new digs and all because I leaned on them a bit.... I'm the smartest dog! Everyone falls for the charm! " and then they start bouncing around "new home! new home! na na na na na!!!!"


lol, BIG congrats on your new addition. Certainly is a handsome one! Cant wait to see pictures of him when he gets home!!!


----------



## Rodeo. (Feb 25, 2011)

Wait til he gets home and realizes there is raw chicken in his food bowl! He really lucked out haha. I will be sure to take way too many pictures 

Is it bad that to justify signing the papers I told my friend I needed a dog to fit into the very nice leather collar I have sitting at home?


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Rodeo. said:


> Is it bad that to justify signing the papers I told my friend I needed a dog to fit into the very nice leather collar I have sitting at home?


 
I think that just shows that the right dog was waiting for YOU and you had a spot for him. Sounds like you made a great match.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Rodeo is adorable! And your new boy is great looking- what a lucky guy to have won you over. You could call him Bull if Cowboy is too tame! Congratulations.


----------



## sadie2010 (Nov 24, 2010)

How about "Clown"? Get it? Rodeo Clown?

Nah Stupid :blush:


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Rodeo. said:


> Wait til he gets home and realizes there is raw chicken in his food bowl! He really lucked out haha. I will be sure to take way too many pictures
> 
> Is it bad that to justify signing the papers I told my friend I needed a dog to fit into the very nice leather collar I have sitting at home?


 
he's gonna think he died and went to heaven with that raw chicken! 

and no.... you have the nice leather collar waiting at home and it got bored and tired of waiting and sent you to find the perfect dog to wear it! the collar of course is a mastermind and a pro at subliminal messages i'm sure.


----------



## Rodeo. (Feb 25, 2011)

Scarlettsmom said:


> I think that just shows that the right dog was waiting for YOU and you had a spot for him. Sounds like you made a great match.


He definitely won me over right away. I was really just going in to look but when he came plodding out I was sold. 

The collar is a very nice one my friend bought for me for Rodeo to grow into. But Rodeo has turned out to be very small. I know she still has some growing to do but I know she will never fit into it. I've been trying to decide if I needed to return it and send the money to her. But I think it will fit him perfectly. He's small too but bigger than her and the fur on his neck is so thick! 

I'm beyond excited to put it on him. 





Stosh said:


> Rodeo is adorable! And your new boy is great looking- what a lucky guy to have won you over. You could call him Bull if Cowboy is too tame! Congratulations.


Thanks! I think she's adorable too but I'm bias  I had actually never seen a long coated shepherd until her, and then when I joined this site.


----------



## Rodeo. (Feb 25, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> he's gonna think he died and went to heaven with that raw chicken!
> 
> and no.... you have the nice leather collar waiting at home and it got bored and tired of waiting and sent you to find the perfect dog to wear it! the collar of course is a mastermind and a pro at subliminal messages i'm sure.


I'm sure he will. The raw meals should help put the weight back on him pretty quick, hopefully. 

And that must be what it was... I'm still not really sure why I drove out to the shelter haha.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

awwww what a great story and I love happy endings! Rodeo will be happy to have a buddy, congrats to you all!!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I accidentally ended up with a long coated too- I mean I picked Stosh out but his coat and color was probably the last thing I was thinking about, but I'm glad he turned out all furry. Rodeo has such a great face!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Rodeo. said:


> I'm sure he will. The raw meals should help put the weight back on him pretty quick, hopefully.
> 
> And that must be what it was... I'm still not really sure why I drove out to the shelter haha.


 
the day we adopted Zena, we had actually gone to adopt a smaller dog... a brittany spaniel if i remember right and we saw Zena. Zena snagged me right away through the cage. She went home with us that same day. Didnt even meet the brittany. She was too scared of bigger dogs, she wouldnt have worked out for us anyway. I'm of the opinion that we were sent to Zena instead of the brittany.


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

Congratulations! Adopting a shelter dog is so rewarding. And addicting. Be warned!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

I loveeeee that name combination (so much in fact that I think I may steal it in the future!). Cowboy and Rodeo; just awesome. 
You have two gorgeous dogs. I expect more pics!! :wub: Oh and CONGRATULATIONS!
Btw, time to update your sig!


----------



## Rodeo. (Feb 25, 2011)

Stosh said:


> I accidentally ended up with a long coated too- I mean I picked Stosh out but his coat and color was probably the last thing I was thinking about, but I'm glad he turned out all furry. Rodeo has such a great face!


I hope Rodeo ends up at least almost as furry as Stosh, he is gorgeous. I get a lot of compliments on her coat, but I can't help but giggle. I didn't even realize how long it was until someone pointed it out. And she has a very expressive face. I forget that she's a dog :blush:




KZoppa said:


> the day we adopted Zena, we had actually gone to adopt a smaller dog... a brittany spaniel if i remember right and we saw Zena. Zena snagged me right away through the cage. She went home with us that same day. Didnt even meet the brittany. She was too scared of bigger dogs, she wouldnt have worked out for us anyway. I'm of the opinion that we were sent to Zena instead of the brittany.


I love stories like that. I was looking at a border collie mix before I got down the the GSD's run. He wasn't even out where I could see him. But then as we were walking by he trotted out and I'm pretty sure I squealed a bit. He's gorgeous.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

What a handsome boy, congrats! This is why I don't go to shelters either.... every time I do, something ends up coming home with me....


----------



## Rodeo. (Feb 25, 2011)

I was planning to wait a few years before getting another dog. I thought I'd donate my time when I could, and maybe foster a few dogs until then... so much for waiting haha.


----------



## Rodeo. (Feb 25, 2011)

I hate to be a total tease but I will be back to upload the pictures in about an hour. He and Rodeo seem to be alright with each other. She is pretty aloof about meeting new dogs anyway, but he turned out to be the same. He was really interested at first but then decided marking my yard was more fun. Which leads to a question... they kept him this morning for his neuter but when I met my friend to get him.... I realized he still has his jewels? The area is shaved and there is a small incision but the goods are there still. Can they do doggy vasectomies? I was really hoping to not have to look at those things. Anyway, he is thinner than the pictures show. I cringe every time I pet him. And his coat is in horrible condition. Before and after pictures are a must. He has zero house manners but he is catching on pretty quick. I lured him into the crate and gave him a lot of treats and a rawhide bone. I'm debating whether or not to let him sleep in the bed until I know him better. My only complaint is when I break out the good treats he gets rough. Not snappy enough to break skin but it was enough to hurt. I'm not really sure how to work on that? Well, I'm off to go feed the horses and then I'll be back with pictures.


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

Sometimes after a neuter they are swollen so it appears there are testicles but it is just swelling... It should go down. 

Oh, and congratulations on your boy, he is beautiful. I had a dog named Cowboy once. Love the names!


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

If you wanna stick with the rodeo theme... you could do Bronco or Mustang... I could probably think of some more too.  Congratulations!!


----------



## Todd (Sep 6, 2004)

He's a handsome boy...congrats. Bet he'll keep you busy letting you know how happy he is to be home!


----------



## Rodeo. (Feb 25, 2011)

*Removed oversized pictures

*


AddieGirl said:


> Sometimes after a neuter they are swollen so it appears there are testicles but it is just swelling... It should go down.
> 
> Oh, and congratulations on your boy, he is beautiful. I had a dog named Cowboy once. Love the names!


I've seen post op swelling like that before in horses but his are... hanging? I guess I'll see what it looks like when he goes to my vet next week. 

And thanks everyone  He made himself right at home the minute he walked in. They just ate supper and he took to the raw like a pro. Of course there's no telling what he ate before AC picked him up. I'm guessing he spent at least a week or two as a stray judging by his weight. I'm wondering if he got lost from his family chasing down a female in heat... who knows, he's home for good now. 

Oh.. I guess y'all want pictures. 

Riding in the back of my friends car (I was at work so she picked him up)


Riding home with me




The collar fits him perfectly 


relaxing


claiming my yard


meeting his new sister




just being handsome






Excuse my mess on the floor :blush:


I would have more but I had to leave the to go feed the horses and of course it's dark now. They just ate so we are heading outside for a potty break. I think I'm just going to call names until he comes lol


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

He is adorable. Congratulations! Thank you for rescuing this handsome boy.


----------



## Rodeo. (Feb 25, 2011)

*Removed oversized pictures

*He found my stuffed GSD collection when we came back in.. hehehe



Oh.. and he only responded to one name.. Charlie.


----------



## Snickelfritz (Feb 21, 2007)

I love the name Charlie:wub:

And I have to say, you are very brave to let him off leash the way you did in what looks like your front yard, and he stayed with you on property. That's awesome. :hug:


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

He LOOKS like Charlie. That was one of my favorite movies growing up.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

yay!!!! home sweet home!!! thats awesome. he looks content.


----------



## Rodeo. (Feb 25, 2011)

Snickelfritz said:


> I love the name Charlie:wub:
> 
> And I have to say, you are very brave to let him off leash the way you did in what looks like your front yard, and he stayed with you on property. That's awesome. :hug:


I had him on a leash the first time but I decided to give him a chance after seeing how quick he caught on to the house rules. And now that we have a name, he's got a perfect recall. Even got his attention off the cat! 




idahospud49 said:


> He LOOKS like Charlie. That was one of my favorite movies growing up.


Mine too  The whole reason I wanted a GSD as a kid. They were my first favorite breed thanks to Charlie haha I feel a huge need to rewatch the movie now. 



KZoppa said:


> yay!!!! home sweet home!!! thats awesome. he looks content.


He just made himself right at home. He's passed out on the floor in front of the tv now. Rodeo is chomping down on a rawhide bone my friend gave her. She isn't too keen on sharing so I got him his own bone. They play with each other some but they are both more interested in me. I can't go anywhere alone, but I don't really mind


----------



## guitarest (Jun 22, 2005)

Amazing thread.....


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

:congratulations: on giving Charlie a forever and loving home. I am sure he will reward you with lots of love and devotion. Now you have two beautiful babies to love.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Congrats on the new addition!! He is so stunning, and looks like he really needed you!


----------



## Rodeo. (Feb 25, 2011)

*Removed oversized pictures

*Thank you everyone!

Few more... smiling


ignore me, I haven't put my face on yet









And this is my before picture. This is how thin he is 


It's still worse in person.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Sounds like you and Charlie are a good match. Lucky day for both.


----------



## High5 (Apr 21, 2011)

Lol when i read the title i thought it was going to be something bad. Congats he is a handsome boy!


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

This is exactly the reason I can't go to shelters lol! I'd come home with multiple dogs and cats (and I don't even like cats lol!) Pretty soon I'd be on the show animal hoarders lol!!!

Congrats on your new dog though! He's a very handsome young man


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Rodeo. said:


> *I had him on a leash the first time but I decided to give him a chance after seeing how quick he caught on to the house rules. And now that we have a name, he's got a perfect recall. Even got his attention off the cat! *
> 
> You're so lucky! I got Sasha six months ago, and I STILL can't let her off leash unless she's really tiered and has a cow bone to chew on.


----------



## Rodeo. (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm sure I'll be on animal hoarders someday..I have a zoo. Brought home hermit crabs from the beach today even. It's so hard not to just take them all home. No more dogs for me though. These two make my home complete.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks for rescuing! Tanner pretty much did the same thing when we saw him. He is handsome boy and your girl is so pretty!


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Wow he is stunning...:wub: I just can't understand why these beautiful dogs end up in shelters.

Well done to you for giving him another chance at life...

And I hope have many happy times with the fella..

Rodeo looks like a sweet heart......:wub:


----------



## Rodeo. (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone 

He manned up today and took his bone back from Rodeo. He managed to get a knot off the end so now it's easier for her to chew haha. They take turns being clingy but regardless, I can't go anywhere in the house without being trailed. I'm excited for Charlie to gain some weight so I can take him to petsmart to pick out his own toy.


----------



## ZeusersPuppy (Jun 29, 2011)

hate to repeat but yes....thank you for giving him a nice loving home. he is a very handsome man!! can't wait to see more pictures and what the happy two doggies do together


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

You could call him *BRONCO!*
Congrats on adding him to your family!

ooooops....just saw that someone already recommended the same name.....
Congrats again!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congrats to you and Charlie on finding each other. Thanks for helping that handsome lad.


----------



## RG518 (Sep 25, 2007)

What a great story! I love a happy ending!!!


----------



## Rodeo. (Feb 25, 2011)

Thought I'd share a cute video my friend took today 

‪Charlie and Rodeo‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## Snickelfritz (Feb 21, 2007)

Loved the video:wub:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Charlie is no longer in your signature, is everything ok?


----------

